# Meet my gf's dumb-dumb, Bella!



## ratclaws

I thought I'd make a thread about my girlfriend's rat Bella. She's the oldest rat in our pack and she's the rat that made me want them. She's one of those special rats that leaves a great impression on everyone she meets; highly sociable, friendly, doesn't chew things etc. She's always up for a cuddle and loves being skritched and she wags her tail every time. She also gives kisses on command, and tries to lick up your nose haha. She's about 17 months old now; she's a Roan Dumbo Rex! She also been welcoming of every other rat we own and every human she's ever met and has never even threatened to nibble or bite. She's also never had a single health problem! I doubt we'll ever have a rat who leaves such an impression as she does upon us, she's the first and the best. Here are various pictures of her:


----------



## Rumy91989

What a pretty girl! She sounds awesome.  You're lucky to have her around.


----------



## Eden10

She looks so sweet & snuggley! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hephaestion

Do you have any baby pics of her? I find how roans change over time fascinating. Was she blackish when you got her?


----------



## ratclaws

Here's a picture of her at about 6 weeks! I never saw her like this, I only got introduced to her when she was already white haha: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374611_2523161771107_480542357_n.jpg


----------



## zurfaces

What exactly is that pink fuzzy thing she is in? That is too cute.  I like the picture of her getting groomed caption is awww man that's the spot.


----------



## ratclaws

It's a furry sock haha, we cut four holes in it and put her inside it. We did it when it was cold to see if she's sit in it but she wouldn't stay still for long! And that picture is my young girl Lily grooming her just less than a week ago, she loves being groomed or stroked in that particular spot on her neck! When we stroke her there she lifts her head up and her tail starts flipping around crazily, we'll try to get a video of it. I've never seen another rat on video online have their tail go so mental!


----------



## zurfaces

I'm still chuckling about the pink sock one. She looks so funny I love their little expressions.


----------



## 3 ratties

Oh wow thanks for sharing, so inspiring to hear about a rat that is so healthy and happy. I love her in the sock, so adorable haha


----------



## Jenzie

Oh my gosh, that sock picture. Too cute. She's sooo pretty!


----------



## ratclaws

Here's another sock picture haha, for your enjoyment. She didn't squirm either:


----------



## 3 ratties

bahahaha i bet she's having a great time. i love how the title of that pic is "bella happy" lol She does look like shes smiling


----------



## zurfaces

Oh goodness you're killing me!! So precious ^.^


----------



## karip

What a cutie! I laughed at the grooming pic-PERFECT shot of that moment of pleasure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlepalooza

I love the pics of her in the sock! Her personality seems like my Penelope! And your Lilly looks like my Clarabelle!


----------



## ratclaws

Here's a video of her giving my girlfriend kisses, and trying to eat the 'yummy' contents of her nose...


----------



## ratclaws

And here's one of her trying to catch air, she's so silly sometimes haha


----------



## ratclaws

And here's the last one of her having a good skritch and boggling to the point of looking like an alien haha. We will put a video up of her tail wagging next time she does it, I think you'll all be surprised at exactly how intense it is.


----------



## Jenzie

Aw those videos are adorable and hilarious. My cat always tries to catch my breath just like that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws

She is a great rat, the best temperament of them all. My girlfriend basically immersed her right from a young age without even realising it, and the combination of a nice temperament to begin with combined with all that attention has made her brilliant.


----------



## PurpleGirl

Aww she's just perfect, so pretty, love the videos!


----------



## franjf

She is my princess, she's actually changed my life haha


----------



## Shmilynme

She is adorable! Love the sock pictures...she should be on a rat calendar or something! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WaveRat

Love the videos! Way too cute!


----------



## kbug

I laughed so hard at the sock picture--the look on her face! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ratclaws

Yeah, she was quite comfy in it at the time haha! She is a very dopey rat but she's amazing with both humans and rats. She carries an air about her which leads to her being above all of our rats on the pack ladder, but is never aggressive with them, it's like they just respect her authority.


----------



## Jfaye92

HAHA! Very sweet I love the photo of her in the fuzzy sweater. The look on her face is priceless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PandaCobain

Awe. She sounds so awesome! I think we all have that one rat that made us want to just keep loving them and that just will never leave our hearts. :3


----------



## Skaven

Picture with sock is awesome! I can't stop giggle after I imagined my fat rat in it <3


----------

